# lxqt-panel verursacht segfault in libQt5Gui.so.5.9.6

## uhai

Und damit ist lxqt komplett platt.... Forum mit Handy ist eine neue Erfahrung. 

Wie kann ich diesen rekursiven Fehler vermeiden? Leider kann ichvom Handy auch nur abgetippte Infos bieten... könnt Ihr mir trotzdem helfen?

Uhai

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/633926

----------

## uhai

Ah! Das sieht aus wie hier. Lxqt-0.12 gibt es im Overlay redcore-desktop. Leider bekomme ich das mit layman -o nicht eingebunden. Da kommen immer Fehler, Fetch ok, dannOverlay does not exist...???

----------

## ChrisJumper

Du musst wahrscheinlich für https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo/tree/master/lxqt-base ein eigenes Overlay anlegen.

Schau mal ins Wiki wie git funktioniert, ich denke du musst einfach unter /usr/local ein eigenes repository anlegen, dann die GIT-Ebuilds dahin clonen und schon solltest du die Installieren können.

Normalerweise mache ich es noch für jedes Ebuild per Hand per:

```
cd /usr/local/$OVERLAY-NAME/$EBUILD_CATIGORY/$EBUILD_VERSION/

ebuild $PACKAGE manifest

ebuild $PACKAGE clean # Wenn zuvor etwas schief gelaufen war.

ebuild $PACKAGE unpack

ebuild $PACKAGE compile

ebuild $PACKAGE instal

ebuild $PACKAGE qmerge

```

Aber es per E-Build direkt zu beziehen ist natürlich bequemer.

Auch kann man es wenn das Overlay in /etc/portage/make.conf vermerkt wurde (PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/$OVERLAY-NAME/), einfach mit Emerge installieren, sofern das Manifest schon steht.

Am besten schaust du dir noch mal die Overlay-Verwaltung an, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob schon die Ebuilds mit Manifest geclont wurden dann kannst du dir das z.B. sparen. Gerade bei mehreren Paketen ist das nicht praktisch alles von Hand zu machen. In der Regel nimmt man per Layman ein Overlay fügt es hinzu, syncronisiert es und installiert es mit einem Befehl. Das für xqt-base ist aber so leider nicht per Layman drin, wobei es noch sein kann das ich mich vertan habe aber eine kurze Suche brachte kein Ergebnis.

----------

## franzf

Wir sind mittlerweile in 2018 und da haben wir /etc/portage/repos.conf  :Wink: 

Darüber das repo hier einbinden:

https://github.com/dracwyrm/lxqt

Und du solltest loslegen können.

Übernimm diesen Eintrag in deine repos.conf, danach ein emerge --sync.

```
[lxqt]

location = /var/db/repos/lxqt

sync-type = git

sync-uri = git://github.com/dracwyrm/lxqt
```

Unter location den Pfad evtl. anpassen. Aktuell gibt es Diskussionen über die default-location des Gentoo-Baums, heißester Kandidat ist /var/db/repos. Deshalb hab ich den hier genommen.

Musst du aber nicht.

// edit:

Das angegebene Repo stammt von demjenigen User, der zur Zeit versucht LXQT in Gentoo auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Pull Request hier:

https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo/pull/9202Last edited by franzf on Sun Jul 29, 2018 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Unter location den Pfad evtl. anpassen. Aktuell gibt es Diskussionen über die default-location des Gentoo-Baums, heißester Kandidat ist /var/db. Deshalb hab ich den hier genommen.

 

Als Hinweis:Wenn app-eselect/eselect-repository verwendet wird um externe repository einzubinden (via /etc/repos.conf), dann werden diese unter /var/db/repos abgelegt.

Zu mindestens in der default Einstellung (/etc/eselect/repository.conf).

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Unter location den Pfad evtl. anpassen. Aktuell gibt es Diskussionen über die default-location des Gentoo-Baums, heißester Kandidat ist /var/db. Deshalb hab ich den hier genommen. 
> 
> Als Hinweis:Wenn app-eselect/eselect-repository verwendet wird um externe repository einzubinden (via /etc/repos.conf), dann werden diese unter /var/db/repos abgelegt.
> 
> Zu mindestens in der default Einstellung (/etc/eselect/repository.conf).

 

Danke, hab das korrigiert. /var/db/repos war es.

Ich hab (glaub inspiriert von paludis vor Jahren) meine in /var/repositories abgelegt. Wird auch so bleiben  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Unter location den Pfad evtl. anpassen. Aktuell gibt es Diskussionen über die default-location des Gentoo-Baums, heißester Kandidat ist /var/db. Deshalb hab ich den hier genommen. 
> 
> Als Hinweis:Wenn app-eselect/eselect-repository verwendet wird um externe repository einzubinden (via /etc/repos.conf), dann werden diese unter /var/db/repos abgelegt.
> 
> Zu mindestens in der default Einstellung (/etc/eselect/repository.conf). 
> ...

 

Jetzt wirds OFFTOPIC  :Wink:  bei paludis war das vorgeschlagene Verzeichnis /var/paludis/repositories, wenn man laut Doku das template für neue reporitory configurationen erstellt hatte.

Im zusammenspiel mit der "layman" repository configuration (welche eine liste von overlays enthält) konnte man ein neues repository einfach mit

```
cave sync <repo-nam>-x
```

z.b. für das kde overlay

```
cave sync kde-x
```

einbinden.

Als ich von paldus gezwungenermaßen wieder zurück nach portage migrieren musste, wegen fehlender EAPI-7 Unterstützung, war ich auf der suche nach einer alternative für das feature wodurch ich auf app-eselect/eselect-repository gestoßen bin.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Jetzt wirds OFFTOPIC  bei paludis war das vorgeschlagene Verzeichnis /var/paludis/repositories, wenn man laut Doku das template für neue reporitory configurationen erstellt hatte.

 

Hehe  :Smile: 

Drum hab ich geschrieben "inspiriert durch". Mir gefiel die Idee alles incl. ::gentoo in einem Verzeichnis zu haben. Nicht "/usr/portage" vs. "/usr/local/<insert_repo_name>".

Ich war irgendwann von paludis genervt (viel zu viele Optionen deren Bedeutung sich mir irgendwie nicht erschlossen haben, der anfängliche Speed-Vorteil hat sich gelegt und zwischendrin war paludis dank irgendeinem ABI-mismatch unbrauchbar... musste irgendeine library aus dem internet laden...) und musste eh einen neuen Rechner aufsetzen. Drum hab ich das (leicht angepasst) so übernommen.

(und wie ich es wieder schaffe mehr Text in Klammern zu schreiben ist schon phänomenal...)

----------

## l3u

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aktuell gibt es Diskussionen über die default-location des Gentoo-Baums

 

Ich hab schon immer gesagt, dass /usr/portage/ kein vernünftiger Ort für den Portage-Tree ist und dass der Kram nach /var/ gehört ;-) Jetzt aber Schluss mit Off-Topic :-P

----------

## franzf

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Aktuell gibt es Diskussionen über die default-location des Gentoo-Baums 
> 
> Ich hab schon immer gesagt, dass /usr/portage/ kein vernünftiger Ort für den Portage-Tree ist und dass der Kram nach /var/ gehört  Jetzt aber Schluss mit Off-Topic 

 

Vielleicht sollte man die OT-Diskussion abtrennen und nach /dev/bitte löschen verschieben? xD

----------

## l3u

Das waren noch Zeiten …

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Wie stehen denn die Chancen, dass bereits verfügbare, aktuelle ebuilds für einen unter Gentoo verfügbaren und momentan kaputten Desktop in Portage landen?! Ich hab LXQt auch auf zwei alten Rechnern laufen, die ich jetztsicherheitshalber erstmal nicht mehr updaten werde!

----------

## franzf

Hast du auch einen neueren Rechner der der ein wenig Kompilieren abhaben kann?

Dann versuch doch einfach, ob die ebuilds aus dem PR funktionieren, wenn ja sollte das mit dem Update auf den schwachen Rechnern nicht so ein Abenteuer werden.

Keine Ahnung, wie lange das dauert bis die ebuilds im offiziellen Tree landen... Geht glaub ich im Moment über Proxy.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab jetzt einfach ein kleines lqxt-meta-0.13.0 aus dem PR installiert.

Hakte am Anfang wegen Problemen im lxqt-meta ebuild. Wurden behoben, danach kompilierte alles glatt durch.

Leider hatte ich einen schwarzen, unbenutzbaren Desktion. Diskussion hier

lxqt-session-0.13.0 aus dem PR installiert jetzt zusätzlich ein env.d file.

Nach den Anpassungen war alles bestens. Wenn sich noch ein paar Tester finden könnten wäre das sicher hilfreich, vielleicht gibt es noch das eine oder andere kleine Problem, vielleicht ist jetzt alles perfekt.

MMn. sollte nicht mehr viel fehlen, lxqt aktualisiert in portage zu sehen.

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab steht lxqt 0.13.0 nun auch im main tree zum testen bereit :)

----------

